# Circvs Maximvs is taking a rest?



## nerfherder (Apr 8, 2009)

Short or Extended?

Any ETA on when it's likely to wake?

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 8, 2009)

It's back.


----------



## nerfherder (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks.

Got my Daily Powers back now


----------



## Mark (Apr 8, 2009)

_"It's a trap!"_ - Ackbar


----------

